
A video which induces visual hallucinations in healthy people - jMyles
https://www.indy100.com/article/hallucinate-science-optical-illusion-eyes-brain-hurt-drugs-eyes-7359381
======
jMyles
OK, I just tried it. Not seeing any gray blobs. I don't really want to do it
again; it was a little annoying.

------
jMyles
I haven't watched it myself yet.

